# Looking for kids next spring...



## Kelply1 (Jul 9, 2014)

I finally am at a point in my life that I will be able to have some pack goats. I'm looking for maybe some pack goat breeders that will have kids available in the spring. I need around 4 and would like some oberhasli's or alpine's maybe some mixes.

I live in NE Nevada so maybe Utah, Idaho, CO breeders area possibility. Looking for contact info, thanks! PM's are fine!

Thanks, Ken


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't pack, but I raise Alpine crosses in N AZ, but Welcome to TGS!!!! :welcome:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome! I live in Northern CA and I might have an Alpine buckling or two come spring. Here is a pack goat club near me: http://shastapackgoats.webs.com/ . They often have pack goats for sale. Good luck!


----------



## Kelply1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes! Where are you located in N. California? I grew up in Humboldt and have run into goat packers in the trinity alps before...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I will have purpose bred pack kids next summer. I am a bit far from you but, it's my understanding that the NAPgA campout will be held near Yellowstone park next year. Mine have kind of become their own breed but, they do contain a good amount of Alpine. 

I do disbud my boys. If a buyer wants horns they must pay a non-refundable deposit for half the value of the animal before the animal is a week old. I hate to do that but, I have gotten stuck with too many horned boys I couldn't sell in my area. 

The Saanen, Bean, was a rescue 2 years ago...


----------

